# So...why exactly am I so antisocial?



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

Introverted - Duh

Ignored - Being ignored has got to be one of the worst things. I can remember many a time when I'll be talking and then somebody else will start talking and of course I'll be ignored. Or I'll try to talk to somebody over the internet and...nothing...yay. I'm a fairly soft-spoken individual so it's not uncommon for me to have to repeat myself just so that the person actually realizes I'm talking to them. I'm also very good at sticking to the walls and corners and generally just being quiet, so often when I do speak someone will get surprised and say "oh I didn't know you were there", this get's annoying.

Fragile - I get hurt pretty easily I think. I can get pretty upset over some silly things.

Paranoid - The more I see other people lie to people that are not myself the more I assume people are lying to me. My brother when he was younger used to lie all the time, and my father when I still talked to him would also lie quite a bit, so I guess I'm just used to people being liars. Unless if I've decided that I can trust any given person (which rarely ever happens) I will usually assume that I'm being played for a fool.

People aren't very nice - It's easy to walk down the street and have some stranger harass you for no real reason. This in particular confuses me more than upsets me, I really just don't understand that kind of behaviour.

People are confusing - They often do things that don't make any sense at all, that are not beneficial to them and/or anyone else. I have a difficult time trying to deal with such levels of uncertainty.

Privacy - I like to keep to myself, even if I so badly want to share my world with someone else, I usually won't. I don't like people being able to see "Me", I think this scares me, I'm not entirely certain why this is.

Nervous - I have an easy time becoming nervous around people I don't know very well. Very uncomfortable.

Misinterpreting - People seem dead-set on misinterpreting the things I say. "I don't like receiving christmas/birthday gifts?" "Oh so you don't like people doing nice things for you?" *raaaage* "I don't like school" "Oh so you don't like learning?" *raaaage* *tries to do something nice for a friend* She thinks "oh no he's in love with me" or "he wants to get into my pants" *raaaage*

Hurting others - I don't know what hurts people and what doesn't, I try my best not to hurt others, but invariably I will. I don't like hurting people.

Weird looks - I guess I'm an odd guy, but all those "wtf is that guy doing?" looks while I'm trying to balance a pencil on a tower of dice or while I'm stomping the ground next to a puddle to make the water ripple, get annoying after a while.

People are stupid - and sometimes it causes me great distress...

Being touched - If I don't know you, if I don't love you in some way, if I haven't given you some kind of permission to touch me, do not fricking touch me.

Shaking hands - eugh...Do people actually expect this from other people? How horrible.

Eager - I think I have a tendency to go a bit overboard when I meet someone that I like, I give too much show too much or something and they get scared and leave. Or maybe I'm just not very interesting *shrugs*

Scared - People are scary. Hell, I get nervous talking to a cashier.

Experience - Generally speaking, I have not had good experiences dealing with other people. I've been lied to, cheated, betrayed, played for the fool, abandoned, ignored, hit, bullied, laughed at, been used as a doormat, and I'm sure I could continue.


I'm sure I'm not alone with many or all of these things. Got any tips and tricks?

Also: *not a complete list* :tongue:


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

No Ormzad,you are not alone,i am very much like you in many ways,I'm ISFJ.I Am introverted,ignored,paranoid,harassed,confused,private(when i want to be alone),nervous,don't like hurting others,or being hurt,eager,scared (of the dark still)and had bad experiences similar to you.I don't really want to give you advice,as i am in the same situation as you,and need help myself.I am trying to become more assertive and confident by listening and taking the advice of friends who encourage and support me.It is good to have people who want to empower and lift your spirits.If you would like to add me as a friend ,i would be happy to lend you an understanding ear,and not expect anything in return.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

I spelt your name wrong Ormazd.I apologize for my mistake.


----------



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

You write well - this made me grin, cringe, nod, chuckle, sympathize, smile, agree vehemently, want to cheer, want to hide, want to get a +3 sword against humans so I can become a defender of hobbits. If more people understood what it takes for some of us to do something so mundane as go through the checkout line...well, I'm not sure it'd change much, but it's always nice to know that someone understands.

Thank you for this post and for making me feel just a little bit less alone.


----------



## Ormazd (Jan 26, 2010)

Us hobbits are certainly an endangered species.

I'm glad you enjoyed it, and I appreciate the response.


----------



## Ravewolf (Nov 1, 2011)

You know,this so touched me, I went out of my flipping way to register just to comment. Sorry if this offends you,or makes you homicidal,but you need to turn all that "innerness" around,and in a bad way. I used to be like you...ok,still somewhat anti-social. Ok.really a.s. I literally get sick to my stomach in large crowds of people. Not because of fear,or anguish,or anything,but because of sheer rage. The general populace of the world needs to go away. Poof. Be gone with thee immediately. 
My "Cure" for this problem was to turn into the biggest,meanest asshole I could. I find flaws in people,and whittle on them. I enjoy watching them squirm. Why? Because people used to do it to me,until one day,I finally said "f*ck this" and decided to play back. Wanna know why The Joker is the most loved/hated villain ever (and don't tell me you like that wuss Darth Vader. He's nothing but a robotic corpse that can make things float...woohoo)? Because he's the only person who can literally drive Batman nuts. By lashing out at the world. Sadly,with violence,but also with brilliant genius. Take a lesson from him,and turn the game on the dipshits who torment you,or aggravate you. Find ways to make them the victims. It helps one sleep at night. And if you all think I'm crazy,well,yea you're right. Years of being bottled up tends to warp one's mind. And for god's sakes,your not hobbits,you're humans. Throw the middle finger in the air and make sure the whole world sees. Good luck people.


----------

